# What to do when your driver never shows up but you get charged anyway?



## jumeby (Nov 20, 2020)

Ordered an uber, got the message saying the driver was 3 minutes away. looked at the map on the app...showed the driver literally within about a 7 minute walking distance. Got ready, saw that it said the driver was now 2 minutes away. kept looking on the map in the app...driver never moved. After 7 minutes it still said the driver was 2 minutes away. Driver still never moved. Started taking screen captures at this point. Then it showed the driver moving...in the opposite direction. Now said the driver was 5 minutes away. 10 minutes had passed and the driver--who was originally 3 minutes away--was now 5 minutes away and 3 blocks further away. texted the driver and said "When do you expect to arrive?". Got no response.

Fast forward...15 minutes have passed and now the map shows the driver heading in my direction and that it was 2 minutes away. Then it shows the driver turning away from my location again and then driving much further away. Now it says the driver is 7 minutes away and he's making a bee-line away from my location. I cancel the ride, pissed off that since I didn't cancel it within 2 minutes I'm gonna be charged. As of me writing this I've been charged $20 for a ride that was supposed to be $16 and never showed up or even acknowledged my text. Trying to report this to Uber was a waste of time. Their instructions for contacting them lead me nowhere...none of the topics they list under "Help" fit my issue, there's no phone support or if there is it's damn near impossible to find (supposed to pick the topic and see IF it has phone support, which I can't do since they don't have my topic on their list).

How do I rectify this? I've already missed my appointment so I'm screwed there.

UPDATE: After finally finding something that dealt with cancellation fees, I tried to request Uber to look into it...it took me to a page titled "Problem with cancellation fee" that asked me to pick the ride I want to 'adjust". Well, guess what...if you cancelled there IS no ride TO adjust. So I'm still stuck here trying to figure out what to do.


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

jumeby said:


> Ordered an uber, got the message saying the driver was 3 minutes away. looked at the map on the app...showed the driver literally within about a 7 minute walking distance. Got ready, saw that it said the driver was now 2 minutes away. kept looking on the map in the app...driver never moved. After 7 minutes it still said the driver was 2 minutes away. Driver still never moved. Started taking screen captures at this point. Then it showed the driver moving...in the opposite direction. Now said the driver was 5 minutes away. 10 minutes had passed and the driver--who was originally 3 minutes away--was now 5 minutes away and 3 blocks further away. texted the driver and said "When do you expect to arrive?". Got no response.
> 
> Fast forward...15 minutes have passed and now the map shows the driver heading in my direction and that it was 2 minutes away. Then it shows the driver turning away from my location again and then driving much further away. Now it says the driver is 7 minutes away and he's making a bee-line away from my location. I cancel the ride, pissed off that since I didn't cancel it within 2 minutes I'm gonna be charged. As of me writing this I've been charged $20 for a ride that was supposed to be $16 and never showed up or even acknowledged my text. Trying to report this to Uber was a waste of time. Their instructions for contacting them lead me nowhere...none of the topics they list under "Help" fit my issue, there's no phone support or if there is it's damn near impossible to find (supposed to pick the topic and see IF it has phone support, which I can't do since they don't have my topic on their list).
> 
> ...


Use a real taxi service is the best solution. Drivers can't get through to Uber either.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Not sure why you are trying to rely so heavily on GPS and your network connection to update. 

If the driver was 2 minutes away you should have been OUTSIDE waiting at the curb.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

jumeby said:


> Ordered an uber, got the message saying the driver was 3 minutes away. looked at the map on the app...showed the driver literally within about a 7 minute walking distance. Got ready, saw that it said the driver was now 2 minutes away. kept looking on the map in the app...driver never moved. After 7 minutes it still said the driver was 2 minutes away. Driver still never moved. Started taking screen captures at this point. Then it showed the driver moving...in the opposite direction. Now said the driver was 5 minutes away. 10 minutes had passed and the driver--who was originally 3 minutes away--was now 5 minutes away and 3 blocks further away. texted the driver and said "When do you expect to arrive?". Got no response.
> 
> Fast forward...15 minutes have passed and now the map shows the driver heading in my direction and that it was 2 minutes away. Then it shows the driver turning away from my location again and then driving much further away. Now it says the driver is 7 minutes away and he's making a bee-line away from my location. I cancel the ride, pissed off that since I didn't cancel it within 2 minutes I'm gonna be charged. As of me writing this I've been charged $20 for a ride that was supposed to be $16 and never showed up or even acknowledged my text. Trying to report this to Uber was a waste of time. Their instructions for contacting them lead me nowhere...none of the topics they list under "Help" fit my issue, there's no phone support or if there is it's damn near impossible to find (supposed to pick the topic and see IF it has phone support, which I can't do since they don't have my topic on their list).
> 
> ...


Contact support, I had this happen to me in Vegas a couple of weeks ago but when I canceled I didn't get charged. Click on the charge itself in your history and you should be able to find a way to contact support


----------



## Joe Saltucci (Oct 6, 2020)

KevinJohnson said:


> Not sure why you are trying to rely so heavily on GPS and your network connection to update.
> 
> If the driver was 2 minutes away you should have been OUTSIDE waiting at the curb.


Nonsense.
It was 28 degrees and snowing here yesterday. No one needs to be waiting outside.
Quit blaming customers for driver and/or app failures.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

You got shuffled!


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Joe Saltucci said:


> Nonsense.
> It was 28 degrees and snowing here yesterday. No one needs to be waiting outside.
> Quit blaming customers for driver and/or app failures.


He didn't blame the customer for anything. he simply stated a fact. The customer should have been outside. Passengers are supposed to be ordering when they're ready to go correct? He was simply pointing out that GPS isn't always 100% accurate every second



jumeby said:


> none of the topics they list under "Help" fit my issue


There should be an option for driver not making progress towards me


jumeby said:


> I've been charged $20 for a ride that was supposed to be $16 and never showed up or even acknowledged my text.


So now you expect your driver to text and drive? Why didn't you call him?


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

jumeby said:


> Ordered an uber, got the message saying the driver was 3 minutes away. looked at the map on the app...showed the driver literally within about a 7 minute walking distance. Got ready, saw that it said the driver was now 2 minutes away. kept looking on the map in the app...driver never moved. After 7 minutes it still said the driver was 2 minutes away. Driver still never moved. Started taking screen captures at this point. Then it showed the driver moving...in the opposite direction. Now said the driver was 5 minutes away. 10 minutes had passed and the driver--who was originally 3 minutes away--was now 5 minutes away and 3 blocks further away. texted the driver and said "When do you expect to arrive?". Got no response.
> 
> Fast forward...15 minutes have passed and now the map shows the driver heading in my direction and that it was 2 minutes away. Then it shows the driver turning away from my location again and then driving much further away. Now it says the driver is 7 minutes away and he's making a bee-line away from my location. I cancel the ride, pissed off that since I didn't cancel it within 2 minutes I'm gonna be charged. As of me writing this I've been charged $20 for a ride that was supposed to be $16 and never showed up or even acknowledged my text. Trying to report this to Uber was a waste of time. Their instructions for contacting them lead me nowhere...none of the topics they list under "Help" fit my issue, there's no phone support or if there is it's damn near impossible to find (supposed to pick the topic and see IF it has phone support, which I can't do since they don't have my topic on their list).
> 
> ...


This despicable and quite frankly inexcusable behaviour bears all the hallmarks of long-time UP user @Fusion_LUser. Rumour has it he has been moonlighting in Ohio of late.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Seamus said:


> You got shuffled!


It's only a shuffle if the driver was paid a cancellation fee and did it in 5 minutes.

That ride was active for a lot longer than 5 minutes and the driver probably didn't get close enough to the pickup point to collect the fee.



jumeby said:


> Ordered an uber, got the message saying the driver was 3 minutes away. looked at the map on the app...showed the driver literally within about a 7 minute walking distance. Got ready, saw that it said the driver was now 2 minutes away. kept looking on the map in the app...driver never moved. After 7 minutes it still said the driver was 2 minutes away. Driver still never moved. Started taking screen captures at this point. Then it showed the driver moving...in the opposite direction. Now said the driver was 5 minutes away. 10 minutes had passed and the driver--who was originally 3 minutes away--was now 5 minutes away and 3 blocks further away. texted the driver and said "When do you expect to arrive?". Got no response.
> 
> Fast forward...15 minutes have passed and now the map shows the driver heading in my direction and that it was 2 minutes away. Then it shows the driver turning away from my location again and then driving much further away. Now it says the driver is 7 minutes away and he's making a bee-line away from my location. I cancel the ride, pissed off that since I didn't cancel it within 2 minutes I'm gonna be charged. As of me writing this I've been charged $20 for a ride that was supposed to be $16 and never showed up or even acknowledged my text. Trying to report this to Uber was a waste of time. Their instructions for contacting them lead me nowhere...none of the topics they list under "Help" fit my issue, there's no phone support or if there is it's damn near impossible to find (supposed to pick the topic and see IF it has phone support, which I can't do since they don't have my topic on their list).
> 
> ...


Was that a scheduled ride? If it wasn't, the only charge a no-show rider is responsible for is the cancellation fee.

What was the estimated miles and minutes for that trip?


----------



## Joe Saltucci (Oct 6, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> He didn't blame the customer for anything. he simply stated a fact. The customer should have been outside. Passengers are supposed to be ordering when they're ready to go correct? He was simply pointing out that GPS isn't always 100% accurate every second
> 
> There should be an option for driver not making progress towards me
> 
> So now you expect your driver to text and drive? Why didn't you call him?


In fact, he did blame the customer. Read his post again. He blamed him for relying on GPS and for not being at the curb. If drivers have such a big problem with arriving at the pick up and waiting 1-2 minutes for the passenger to put their coat on and come outside then....I don't know....doesn't sound like the right job for them.
Whatever....it doesn't matter....most drivers here seem to want to get near the pick up, do their ridiculous shuffle routine, and collect their whopping $3.79, rather than actually picking up the passenger and possibly getting a decent ride. You do know that there's just a good a chance that the ride will be a good one than a crappy one, right? I'd say it was 50/50. But....carry on.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Joe Saltucci said:


> In fact, he did blame the customer. Read his post again. He blamed him for relying on GPS and for not being at the curb. If drivers have such a big problem with arriving at the pick up and waiting 1-2 minutes for the passenger to put their coat on and come outside then....I don't


Yes. I absolutely did blame the OP for not being at the curb. And I will do it again

He said the driver was 2 minutes away and didn't go outside toes to curb. Customers completely at Fault.

The OP never said the car was moving away, he said the dot on his screen was moving away. This is the actual issue. Had he been outside he would have seen the car.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

jumeby said:


> As of me writing this I've been charged $20 for a ride that was supposed to be $16 and never showed up or even acknowledged my text. Trying to report this to Uber was a waste of time.
> 
> UPDATE: After finally finding something that dealt with cancellation fees, I tried to request Uber to look into it...it took me to a page titled "Problem with cancellation fee" that asked me to pick the ride I want to 'adjust". Well, guess what...if you cancelled there IS no ride TO adjust. So I'm still stuck here trying to figure out what to do.


There should have been a choice when you cancelled that read "Driver not making progress toward my address" or words similar.

Both Uber and Lyft are making it increasingly more difficult to get a message to them. Choose any topic that lets you send an e-Mail. At that point, give your complaint and tell Uber what you want. Even if it is "my driver was rude" or something totally off-topic. Give the time and date that you ordered, the destination given, your name and pick-up address. Tell them what happened.

Your message will go to a "call center" in Quézon City, Bangalore or Pondicherry. There, an employee with a command of the English Language that approximates that of a third grader will open it. The computer program will then "read" your e-Mail, highlight certain words or phrases, then suggest responses. The employee picks from the suggested "responses". The computer program will then compose an e-Mail and "reply" to you. This is why the first several "responses" that you receive will be totally off-topic. You must be persistent.

Welcome to YouPeaDotNet.



Jst1dreamr said:


> Use a *real taxi service* is the best solution. Drivers can't get through to Uber either.


(emphasis added)

*^^^^^^^^^^^^^*This, THIS, *THIS* and *THIS^^^^^^^^^^^^^*



Daisey77 said:


> The customer should have been outside. Passengers are supposed to be ordering when they're ready to go correct?


_Correctamundo!_



Daisey77 said:


> There should be an option for driver not making progress towards me


There used to be one on Uber when you cancelled, but, I do not know if it is still there. Both Uber and Lyft keep changing things in order to make it more difficult both for user and driver to get through to them.



Daisey77 said:


> Why didn't you call him?


Are you allowed to use hand-helds while driving still in Colorado? The District of Columbia and the State of Maryland do not allow it. The Commonwealth of Virginia recently passed a ban on it that takes effect New Year's 2021. Many states do not allow it.



Nats121 said:


> It's only a shuffle if the driver was paid a cancellation fee and did it in 5 minutes.


There is a higher risk form of a shuffle where you accept pings on both platforms but, of course, cover only one. You bet that the customer will cancel and not tell the platform that you were not "making progress". It seems to pay off more often when you cover the Lyft and not the Uber. On an one-by-one basis, it is a nothing to lose everything to gain. The big picture is not the same, though. Both platforms have been known to de-activate over repeated failure to cover, but it does not happen often. The payoff in our market is better on Uber, as you get the four/dollars.three dollars seventy five over Lyft two dollars and change.


----------



## Joe Saltucci (Oct 6, 2020)

KevinJohnson said:


> Yes. I absolutely did blame the OP for not being at the curb. And I will do it again
> 
> He said the driver was 2 minutes away and didn't go outside toes to curb. Customers completely at Fault.


And yet the car never arrived. OP said he saw the car go in the opposite direction and also stop several times....that would have been the time for the driver to contact the passenger....that's what it's there for after all. Customer was not at fault.

Well, I don't know how cold it gets where you live, or how much it rains....but....good luck this winter. You are in for a lot of $3.79 shuffle fees, and a lot of pissing off of customers, instead of possibly making some real money. Seriously....good luck.
I may be new to this forum, but I am not new to this business. I'm in my sixties and have been in the people transport business on and off most of my life. I know what works and what doesn't.
Seriously....good luck sir.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> There should have been a choice when you cancelled that read "Driver not making progress toward my address" or words similar.
> 
> Both Uber and Lyft are making it increasingly more difficult to get a message to them. Choose any topic that lets you send an e-Mail. At that point, give your complaint and tell Uber what you want. Even if it is "my driver was rude" or something totally off-topic. Give the time and date that you ordered, the destination given, your name and pick-up address. Tell them what happened.
> 
> ...


I forgot about that kind of shuffle.

The OP said he/she was charged for the ride itself in addition to the late fee.

That isn't supposed to happen unless it was a scheduled ride, which based on the wording of the OP doesn't appear to be the case here.

That would mean Uber messed up or the driver started and completed the trip without picking up the pax.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> I forgot about that kind of shuffle.


To be honest, based on the OP description the driver got close enough to the pick up point to avoid the "no progress issue", probably got timer going and just drove around waiting for the rider to cancel and running up the cancel fee by the timer still running. Sounds like the driver had no intention of giving the ride. I could be wrong but I call it as I see it.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

jumeby said:


> Ordered an uber, got the message saying the driver was 3 minutes away. looked at the map on the app...showed the driver literally within about a 7 minute walking distance. Got ready, saw that it said the driver was now 2 minutes away. kept looking on the map in the app...driver never moved. After 7 minutes it still said the driver was 2 minutes away. Driver still never moved. Started taking screen captures at this point. Then it showed the driver moving...in the opposite direction. Now said the driver was 5 minutes away. 10 minutes had passed and the driver--who was originally 3 minutes away--was now 5 minutes away and 3 blocks further away. texted the driver and said "When do you expect to arrive?". Got no response.
> 
> Fast forward...15 minutes have passed and now the map shows the driver heading in my direction and that it was 2 minutes away. Then it shows the driver turning away from my location again and then driving much further away. Now it says the driver is 7 minutes away and he's making a bee-line away from my location. I cancel the ride, pissed off that since I didn't cancel it within 2 minutes I'm gonna be charged. As of me writing this I've been charged $20 for a ride that was supposed to be $16 and never showed up or even acknowledged my text. Trying to report this to Uber was a waste of time. Their instructions for contacting them lead me nowhere...none of the topics they list under "Help" fit my issue, there's no phone support or if there is it's damn near impossible to find (supposed to pick the topic and see IF it has phone support, which I can't do since they don't have my topic on their list).
> 
> ...


Try contacting Uber via their Twitter *support* page, not their main Uber page. They seem to be more responsive on Twitter. 
Good luck.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

that was a driver with not much IQ and 'tried' to shuffle you. Call Uber with the details; you will get your $$ back and driver will be tagged with a 'bad bad puppy, don't do that again' message.

Then said driver will show up here, change the story, and whine and cry about the pax they never tried to pickup. And so it goes, just like sand through the hour glass....these are the days of our lives.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Are you allowed to use hand-helds while driving still in Colorado? The District of Columbia and the State of Maryland do not allow it. The Commonwealth of Virginia recently passed a ban on it that takes effect New Year's 2021. Many states do not allow it.


I know we have no texting and driving. That's why I asked the customer if they tried calling. The apps are set up to make it easier to text than to call but how many drivers text and drive? In my opinion it's better to call the driver. There's no guarantee they'll answer but chances are higher than them noticing a text message come through and being able to respond while driving


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

As a pax and not a driver, Uber support may probably pay attention to you somewhat. Call thru the link in the app.

For example, the driver's support line just has a recording which says there is no phone support during Covid. You might get the same reply.


----------



## SuperStar3000 (Jun 16, 2016)

jumeby said:


> ... texted the driver and said *"When do you expect to arrive?"*.


It's bad luck to let the driver know you're in a hurry.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

I NEVER take pax phone calls. If you don't come out too the pindrop your getting left behind in 5 minutes. Our compensation we receive is too little to waste any one of the precious 60 min we get in an hour. I gotta get my $20 an hour. Good luck getting a refund.


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

Write to Uber saying you had your service dog with you and he told you no dogs and left.


----------



## Joe Saltucci (Oct 6, 2020)

Soldiering said:


> I NEVER take pax phone calls. If you don't come out too the pindrop your getting left behind in 5 minutes. Our compensation we receive is too little to waste any one of the precious 60 min we get in an hour. I gotta get my $20 an hour. Good luck getting a refund.


Finally....someone making some sense. I don''t wait more than 5 minutes for anyone either, and it is extremely rare that I have to. I consider the $3.79 I get for no shows a disappointment, not a bonus, like so many of you do. I'd rather get the passenger in the car, within the 5 minutes, and hopefully get a decent ride...to make some real money. This doesn't really relate to the OP's point though....which was that the driver never made it to his door. The driver seemed happy enough to take his $3 and move on...which I find utterly ridiculous.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Joe Saltucci said:


> Finally....someone making some sense. I don''t wait more than 5 minutes for anyone either, and it is extremely rare that I have to. I consider the $3.79 I get for no shows a disappointment, not a bonus, like so many of you do. I'd rather get the passenger in the car, within the 5 minutes, and hopefully get a decent ride...to make some real money. This doesn't really relate to the OP's point though....which was that the driver never made it to his door. The driver seemed happy enough to take his $3 and move on...which I find utterly ridiculous.


I cant tell you how many pax have told me how many ants do this type of behavior. Sad really but good for me in my RS biz. If thats my competition Ill be in business for a long time.


----------



## Joe Saltucci (Oct 6, 2020)

Soldiering said:


> I cant tell you how many pax have told me how many ants do this type of behavior. Sad really but good for me in my RS biz. If thats my competition Ill be in business for a long time.


Amen to that.


----------



## Ptuberdriver (Dec 2, 2018)

I can tell you that the driver was probably at the pin when your app showed 2 min. I have heard and seen the app saying I was 2 min away when I was actually at the pin. The driver may have shuffled you, or cancelled the ride and thought he cancelled but it never was cancelled. If your driver was "2 min away" means most likely he is there. And now your wasting his time waiting for you.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

The OP never came back to hear our advice and wisdom.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Illini said:


> The OP never came back to hear our advice and wisdom.


Hes too important. He deserves what he gets.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

Another uber customer thinking this is an uber rep center. He posted what he wanted to post and in 20 something minute never been back.

If he does make it back a few have already stated there is an option when you are canceling to select "driver isn't making progress towards me." you won't get charged. Better yet hop onto another app/phone or whatever and leave the app running until it times out or until the driver hours run out. It'll cost him more then it cost you even if he was going to go home and sleep as his hours won't reset properly for his next shift.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

jumeby said:


> Ordered an uber, got the message saying the driver was 3 minutes away. looked at the map on the app...showed the driver literally within about a 7 minute walking distance. Got ready, saw that it said the driver was now 2 minutes away. kept looking on the map in the app...driver never moved. After 7 minutes it still said the driver was 2 minutes away. Driver still never moved. Started taking screen captures at this point. Then it showed the driver moving...in the opposite direction. Now said the driver was 5 minutes away. 10 minutes had passed and the driver--who was originally 3 minutes away--was now 5 minutes away and 3 blocks further away. texted the driver and said "When do you expect to arrive?". Got no response.
> 
> Fast forward...15 minutes have passed and now the map shows the driver heading in my direction and that it was 2 minutes away. Then it shows the driver turning away from my location again and then driving much further away. Now it says the driver is 7 minutes away and he's making a bee-line away from my location. I cancel the ride, pissed off that since I didn't cancel it within 2 minutes I'm gonna be charged. As of me writing this I've been charged $20 for a ride that was supposed to be $16 and never showed up or even acknowledged my text. Trying to report this to Uber was a waste of time. Their instructions for contacting them lead me nowhere...none of the topics they list under "Help" fit my issue, there's no phone support or if there is it's damn near impossible to find (supposed to pick the topic and see IF it has phone support, which I can't do since they don't have my topic on their list).
> 
> ...


Buy a Car !


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

jumeby said:


> So I'm still stuck here trying to figure out what to do.


Live & learn. You dropped the pin in the wrong place and you got shuffled. Sometimes drivers will go out of their way to rectify your mistakes, but being that most ride requests come from cheap-ass paxholes who never tip, it's more profitable to simply shuffle on yo azz.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Iann said:


> Write to Uber saying you had your service dog with you and he told you no dogs and left.


This is not a smart thing to say. In fact, your probable attempt at humor will likely encourage pax that lurk here to lie and the driver gets instant deactivation.

The Moderator should delete your reply.


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

Diamondraider said:


> This is not a smart thing to say. In fact, your probable attempt at humor will likely encourage pax that lurk here to lie and the driver gets instant deactivation.
> 
> The Moderator should delete your reply.


There's YouTube videos dedicated to it.

Highly doubt my comment will start a revolution in drivers being deactivated.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Iann said:


> There's YouTube videos dedicated to it.
> 
> Highly doubt my comment will start a revolution in drivers being deactivated.


One is TOO MANY

is this really a hill you want to die on


----------



## rockpuck (May 11, 2020)

Joe Saltucci said:


> Nonsense.
> It was 28 degrees and snowing here yesterday. No one needs to be waiting outside.
> Quit blaming customers for driver and/or app failures.


Nah, your ass should be outside. I had this happen this afternoon, sat there waiting for the paxhole to come outside, finally at 4:30 of waiting they message "hey, it says you're a few blocks away" .. well, if you were outside instead of relying on where my stupid little car show sup on a map you'd see me. He got a $5 education fee.


----------



## Joe Saltucci (Oct 6, 2020)

rockpuck said:


> Nah, your ass should be outside. I had this happen this afternoon, sat there waiting for the paxhole to come outside, finally at 4:30 of waiting they message "hey, it says you're a few blocks away" .. well, if you were outside instead of relying on where my stupid little car show sup on a map you'd see me. He got a $5 education fee.


So, he paid $5 and you get a whoppping $3.50? I'm glad you can work for that kind of money....I sure can not. I would have rather picked him up and possibly gotten a good ride. At the vey least I would have waited the full 5 minutes
And....again....blaming the customer for an app glitch?
Way too many people on this board spend way too much time calling the passengers a$$holes and doing everything they can to AVOID picking them up. This I just do not get. Pissed off customers make your job harder, and it assures that the next driver, and the next one, and the next one that gets this passenger, is getting zero tip. What you all are doing is_ counter productive._
I know I'm not going to be changing any minds here with my posts. This is just to let you all know that this vicious cycle of pissing off passengers who then carry around a bad attitude towards drivers, who continue to piss of passengers.....is going nowhere.
I don't work like that....and I also do not assume that every passenger I am sent to pick up is an a$$hole...which seems to be a real theme here as well.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Joe Saltucci said:


> So, he paid $5 and you get a whoppping $3.50? I'm glad you can work for that kind of money....I sure can not. I would have rather picked him up and possibly gotten a good ride. At the vey least I would have waited the full 5 minutes
> And....again....blaming the customer for an app glitch?
> Way too many people on this board spend way too much time calling the passengers a$$holes and doing everything they can to AVOID picking them up. This I just do not get. Pissed off customers make your job harder, and it assures that the next driver, and the next one, and the next one that gets this passenger, is getting zero tip. What you all are doing is_ counter productive._
> I know I'm not going to be changing any minds here with my posts. This is just to let you all know that this vicious cycle of pissing off passengers who then carry around a bad attitude towards drivers, who continue to piss of passengers.....is going nowhere.
> I don't work like that....and I also do not assume that every passenger I am sent to pick up is an a$$hole...which seems to be a real theme here as well.


Which all could have been avoided if OP was toes at the curb.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

The Gift of Fish said:


> This despicable and quite frankly inexcusable behaviour bears all the hallmarks of long-time UP user @Fusion_LUser. Rumour has it he has been moonlighting in Ohio of late.


Well that's just sweet. It's late at night and all you are doing is thinking about me. How sweet. I'm flattered!

What you have no 3AM drunks looking for a cheap ride from UP's most desperate ant?


----------



## OldUncleDave (Apr 22, 2019)

jumeby said:


> Ordered an uber, got the message saying the driver was 3 minutes away. looked at the map on the app...showed the driver literally within about a 7 minute walking distance. Got ready, saw that it said the driver was now 2 minutes away. kept looking on the map in the app...driver never moved. After 7 minutes it still said the driver was 2 minutes away. Driver still never moved. Started taking screen captures at this point. Then it showed the driver moving...in the opposite direction. Now said the driver was 5 minutes away. 10 minutes had passed and the driver--who was originally 3 minutes away--was now 5 minutes away and 3 blocks further away. texted the driver and said "When do you expect to arrive?". Got no response.
> 
> Fast forward...15 minutes have passed and now the map shows the driver heading in my direction and that it was 2 minutes away. Then it shows the driver turning away from my location again and then driving much further away. Now it says the driver is 7 minutes away and he's making a bee-line away from my location. I cancel the ride, pissed off that since I didn't cancel it within 2 minutes I'm gonna be charged. As of me writing this I've been charged $20 for a ride that was supposed to be $16 and never showed up or even acknowledged my text. Trying to report this to Uber was a waste of time. Their instructions for contacting them lead me nowhere...none of the topics they list under "Help" fit my issue, there's no phone support or if there is it's damn near impossible to find (supposed to pick the topic and see IF it has phone support, which I can't do since they don't have my topic on their list).
> 
> ...


Contact your Credit Card company. You paid for a product/service that you did not receive. Cancel the charge.


----------



## IRME4EVER (Feb 17, 2020)

KevinJohnson said:


> Not sure why you are trying to rely so heavily on GPS and your network connection to update.
> 
> If the driver was 2 minutes away you should have been OUTSIDE waiting at the curb.


BINGO! You were notified when your trip was accepted. You should have had your shoes on the curb when the driver showed up.
Drivers don't make money waiting.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

SuperStar3000 said:


> It's bad luck to let the driver know you're in a hurry.


....that's an automatic cancel, when I get those messages or calls going toward the pick up location.


----------



## Smell My Finger (Jun 11, 2019)

Be thankful you are still alive


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

For those driving for Lyft (if anyone _is_ still driving for Lyft), Lyft has taken several steps to insure a pax does not get shuffled. I ran into this when due to circumstances beyond my control I had a handful of late pickups over a weekend. A _small_ handful.

I got a notice from Lyft that I was derelict for repeatedly taking too long to pick up the pax, and that I would be deactivated if it continued.

By the way, I also got a warning for hitting ARRIVE to early when I was not yet at the pickup point. This, for all successful pick ups! These were GPS issues, but I mostly hit the _pax walked to me_ button instead of the _GPS issues_ button, thinking it didn't matter to Lyft. It does now though. This is a particularly stupid policy because Lyft does not expose the ARRIVE button until the app thinks you have arrived! Hello? Please don't show me the ARRIVE button and then complain that I didn't.

There was a third warning about my driving behavior in the same email, but I forget now what it was. But in the totality of it, these algos have hair triggers. I support the idea of the apps being programmed to discourage shuffling, but they need some tuning. Of course when I tried to contact Lyft they were all ears.

Snort.

BTW, another Lyft feature that's wrapped too tight is trying to cancel after a 5-minute no-show and the app tells you that you _must drive closer to the pax _before you can cancel. The pax was in the middle of the hotel! I don't think they would have appreciated it none if I had pulled a Terminator and drove through the front doors into the lobby.


----------



## rockpuck (May 11, 2020)

Joe Saltucci said:


> So, he paid $5 and you get a whoppping $3.50? I'm glad you can work for that kind of money....I sure can not. I would have rather picked him up and possibly gotten a good ride. At the vey least I would have waited the full 5 minutes
> And....again....blaming the customer for an app glitch?
> Way too many people on this board spend way too much time calling the passengers a$$holes and doing everything they can to AVOID picking them up. This I just do not get. Pissed off customers make your job harder, and it assures that the next driver, and the next one, and the next one that gets this passenger, is getting zero tip. What you all are doing is_ counter productive._
> I know I'm not going to be changing any minds here with my posts. This is just to let you all know that this vicious cycle of pissing off passengers who then carry around a bad attitude towards drivers, who continue to piss of passengers.....is going nowhere.
> I don't work like that....and I also do not assume that every passenger I am sent to pick up is an a$$hole...which seems to be a real theme here as well.


This particular ride was on Lyft, where you can zoom out and see the destination. If it were a long ride, I'd go out of my way to find my lost and confused dumbarse pax because I'd make more. Unless they do something really stupid, like this morning the guy standing literally across the street, staring at my car for 5 minutes then calls and asks if I'm the silver sedan across the street - THEN .. regardless of how long the trip is, it's a $5 education fee for being a complete and utter moron. Can't handle the stupidity. Short ride that's minimum fare, you'll get shuffled purely for the spite. I don't care if it might "mess up someone's tip" down the road, 10% of passengers tip anyways. Seriously, !%!# these people, they don't deserve to have us bend over backwards for them, to hunt them down and make sure they find their rides, or what for the entitled millennial to come 20 floors down because they were too self-involved to order their ride from the lobby like a rational human being. YOU can sit and wait for these imbeciles, you do you, buddy. I cancel on principle.


----------



## Joe Saltucci (Oct 6, 2020)

rockpuck said:


> This particular ride was on Lyft, where you can zoom out and see the destination. If it were a long ride, I'd go out of my way to find my lost and confused dumbarse pax because I'd make more. Unless they do something really stupid, like this morning the guy standing literally across the street, staring at my car for 5 minutes then calls and asks if I'm the silver sedan across the street - THEN .. regardless of how long the trip is, it's a $5 education fee for being a complete and utter moron. Can't handle the stupidity. Short ride that's minimum fare, you'll get shuffled purely for the spite. I don't care if it might "mess up someone's tip" down the road, 10% of passengers tip anyways. Seriously, !%!# these people, they don't deserve to have us bend over backwards for them, to hunt them down and make sure they find their rides, or what for the entitled millennial to come 20 floors down because they were too self-involved to order their ride from the lobby like a rational human being. YOU can sit and wait for these imbeciles, you do you, buddy. I cancel on principle.


You honestly think that you are teaching people a lesson when you pull stunts like this? Not that anybody, ever, gave you any rights to be trying to teach them something, that's for sure.....what you are actually doing is showing them that Uber/Lyft drivers are incompetent losers who would rather sit around than make a few bucks.
This really isn't personal.....but I think your attitude and disdain for customers is kind of pathetic.....and it's not one i am likely to adopt at any time. And....for what it's worth.....I make just as much money as anybody out there while having the complete opposite attitude than you have.


----------



## Uberadd (Dec 31, 2019)

Iann said:


> There's YouTube videos dedicated to it.
> 
> Highly doubt my comment will start a revolution in drivers being deactivated.


It doesn't help the situation for us drivers. Why would you suggest such a course of action?


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

_Tron_ said:


> For those driving for Lyft (if anyone _is_ still driving for Lyft), Lyft has taken several steps to insure a pax does not get shuffled. I ran into this when due to circumstances beyond my control I had a handful of late pickups over a weekend. A _small_ handful.
> 
> I got a notice from Lyft that I was derelict for repeatedly taking too long to pick up the pax, and that I would be deactivated if it continued.
> 
> ...


Oh it eventually gets to the point where you can't even arrive yourself when you're at the location. it says you're not close enough when you're on top of the pin! Also, I don't know if you've had this happen yet but when your 5 minutes is up and they tell you to call the passenger, after you call the passenger and then go back to the home screen, it is still making you try to call the passenger again. The cancel option is still saying you must try to call the passenger in order to get paid. You have to close out the app and reopen it


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

OP should still tip


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

Joe Saltucci said:


> In fact, he did blame the customer. Read his post again. He blamed him for relying on GPS and for not being at the curb. If drivers have such a big problem with arriving at the pick up and waiting 1-2 minutes for the passenger to put their coat on and come outside then....I don't know....doesn't sound like the right job for them.
> Whatever....it doesn't matter....most drivers here seem to want to get near the pick up, do their ridiculous shuffle routine, and collect their whopping $3.79, rather than actually picking up the passenger and possibly getting a decent ride. You do know that there's just a good a chance that the ride will be a good one than a crappy one, right? I'd say it was 50/50. But....carry on.


2 minutes waiting while they "get their jacket, put it on/etc." ISN'T standing toes to the curb, is it? You call for a ride WHEN YOU'RE READY TO GO. Not when you're locking up, not when you're taking a s#:%, not when you're chatting with your friends for a half an hour, WHEN YOU'RE STANDING TOES TO THE CURB, READY TO GO.

Drivers shouldn't have to wait & wait & wait for pax. Oh, and if pax think that by leaving an anchor in the car somehow translates to me waiting for them, while they go back inside & waste another 10 minutes while they decide when they're actually coming out, I just leave whatever on the curb, drive off & cancel ride.



Iann said:


> Write to Uber saying you had your service dog with you and he told you no dogs and left.


What if the driver has a dash cam?



Immoralized said:


> Another uber customer thinking this is an uber rep center. He posted what he wanted to post and in 20 something minute never been back.
> 
> If he does make it back a few have already stated there is an option when you are canceling to select "driver isn't making progress towards me." you won't get charged. Better yet hop onto another app/phone or whatever and leave the app running until it times out or until the driver hours run out. It'll cost him more then it cost you even if he was going to go home and sleep as his hours won't reset properly for his next shift.


Or better yet: BE TOES TO THE CURB READY TO GO WHEN I SHOW UP. Not smoking a cig while staring @ me(automatic cancel & 1 star & Yes, I WILL leave you there), not anything else a pax tries to pull to get you to wait for them.



IRME4EVER said:


> BINGO! You were notified when your trip was accepted. You should have had your shoes on the curb when the driver showed up.
> Drivers don't make money waiting.


See, YOU get it. It's not advanced calculus, just BE WHERE YOU'RE SUPPOSED TO BE & Chances are VERY good, you'll get picked up.

How this is lost on so many, makes me smh.


----------



## Joe Saltucci (Oct 6, 2020)

UberTrent9 said:


> 2 minutes waiting while they "get their jacket, put it on/etc." ISN'T standing toes to the curb, is it? You call for a ride WHEN YOU'RE READY TO GO. Not when you're locking up, not when you're taking a s#:%, not when you're chatting with your friends for a half an hour, WHEN YOU'RE STANDING TOES TO THE CURB, READY TO GO.
> 
> Drivers shouldn't have to wait & wait & wait for pax. Oh, and if pax think that by leaving an anchor in the car somehow translates to me waiting for them, while they go back inside & waste another 10 minutes while they decide when they're actually coming out, I just leave whatever on the curb, drive off & cancel ride.
> 
> ...


This "toes to the curb" crap is just some bullchit you and the other lazy ass discontented drivers made up.It means nothing. Not everyone lives and works in California. It gets to zero degrees and below here in the north east. I have NO problem arriving for a pick up and waiting 2 minutes for the passenger to come out. 
Some of the disagreements I'm having here with drivers are no doubt market related. I live and work in a very rural area. Passenger requests to pick ups are not instant, like they are in metro areas. It is extremely rare that when a passenger requests a car they are shown that a car is 2-3-5 minutes away....it's more like 10-15-20. I do not expect those people to be waiting outside when I get there....although many of them are. I also pick up mostly at private homes....where there are driveways. I have no problem with people waiting for the car to pull in, seeing them in the driveway and then coming out. Nobody, ever, not once, has ever come out to my car, and then gone back inside for 10 minutes. If they did, of course, I would be out of there. As far as the rest of your never ending list of complaints about the people that pay your salary goes...... you really ought to look into another line of work. As long as you are qualified for anything, and it doesn't involve dealing with people.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> Oh it eventually gets to the point where you can't even arrive yourself when you're at the location. it says you're not close enough when you're on top of the pin! Also, I don't know if you've had this happen yet but when your 5 minutes is up and they tell you to call the passenger, after you call the passenger and then go back to the home screen, it is still making you try to call the passenger again. The cancel option is still saying you must try to call the passenger in order to get paid. You have to close out the app and reopen it


Thanks for the tip to reboot the app. So far that aspect has worked ok.


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

jumeby said:


> Ordered an uber, got the message saying the driver was 3 minutes away. looked at the map on the app...showed the driver literally within about a 7 minute walking distance. Got ready, saw that it said the driver was now 2 minutes away. kept looking on the map in the app...driver never moved. After 7 minutes it still said the driver was 2 minutes away. Driver still never moved. Started taking screen captures at this point. Then it showed the driver moving...in the opposite direction. Now said the driver was 5 minutes away. 10 minutes had passed and the driver--who was originally 3 minutes away--was now 5 minutes away and 3 blocks further away. texted the driver and said "When do you expect to arrive?". Got no response.
> 
> Fast forward...15 minutes have passed and now the map shows the driver heading in my direction and that it was 2 minutes away. Then it shows the driver turning away from my location again and then driving much further away. Now it says the driver is 7 minutes away and he's making a bee-line away from my location. I cancel the ride, pissed off that since I didn't cancel it within 2 minutes I'm gonna be charged. As of me writing this I've been charged $20 for a ride that was supposed to be $16 and never showed up or even acknowledged my text. Trying to report this to Uber was a waste of time. Their instructions for contacting them lead me nowhere...none of the topics they list under "Help" fit my issue, there's no phone support or if there is it's damn near impossible to find (supposed to pick the topic and see IF it has phone support, which I can't do since they don't have my topic on their list).
> 
> ...


We are underpaid so just suck it up so a driver can make a little more.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Joe Saltucci said:


> This "toes to the curb" crap is just some bullchit you and the other lazy ass discontented drivers made up.It means nothing. Not everyone lives and works in California.


Sorry, how long have you been doing RS? How many rides? Speaking first as a pax; if I request an Uber I make double dam sure I'm ready, toes to curb, before the driver arrives. Ave pu time is around 10 minutes, give/take; so we are there prior. Shine, rain and deep snow we are there. 
Speaking as a driver; wut the frak r u talking about? If I get a ping and it takes me a few minutes to get there I expect the pax to be either ready for PU, or shortly after I arrive. I do not expect to wait 5 minutes each time for them to 'appear'. How that makes me lazy is quite a mystery. I've only had to cancel once as the pax never showed up and resisted txt and even a voice call; plus I had no where to park and wait so kept circling until I could cancel. Most of my PUs are the 'burbs' and those pax ARE toes to curb when I slide up. 
At 2 minutes I text one of the canned replies. Just before 5 minutes, if no txt reply, I call. So far 99.98% arrive before the 5 min. As long as I see movement or there is communication I'll wait.

If a pax knows they won't be ready, then they should grow a brain and not request a ride until they know they can be 'out' there on time.


----------



## DudeUbering (Sep 21, 2017)

where does $20.00 come from? cancels are $5.00 ?


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

DudeUbering said:


> where does $20.00 come from? cancels are $5.00 ?


Neither Uber Lyft are $5 anymore in my market. I think Uber is like $5.24 now and goes up from there depending on how far the driver drove. List I obviously have no idea what they charge but our payout is as low as $2


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Daisey77 said:


> List I obviously have no idea what they charge but our payout is as low as $2


Gr*yft* is still charging the customer what it always has for a cancellation. The two dollar payout to the driver is just another one of Gr*yft*'s latest pay cuts. They call it "Gr*yft*" for a reason.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Gr*yft* is still charging the customer what it always has for a cancellation. The two dollar payout to the driver is just another one of Gr*yft*'s latest pay cuts. They call it "Gr*yft*" for a reason.


Hell they probably even upped what they charge the passenger, to be honest.


----------



## IMMA DRIVER (Jul 6, 2017)

Joe Saltucci said:


> This "toes to the curb" crap is just some bullchit you and the other lazy ass discontented drivers made up.It means nothing. Not everyone lives and works in California. It gets to zero degrees and below here in the north east. I have NO problem arriving for a pick up and waiting 2 minutes for the passenger to come out.
> Some of the disagreements I'm having here with drivers are no doubt market related. I live and work in a very rural area. Passenger requests to pick ups are not instant, like they are in metro areas. It is extremely rare that when a passenger requests a car they are shown that a car is 2-3-5 minutes away....it's more like 10-15-20. I do not expect those people to be waiting outside when I get there....although many of them are. I also pick up mostly at private homes....where there are driveways. I have no problem with people waiting for the car to pull in, seeing them in the driveway and then coming out. Nobody, ever, not once, has ever come out to my car, and then gone back inside for 10 minutes. If they did, of course, I would be out of there. As far as the rest of your never ending list of complaints about the people that pay your salary goes...... you really ought to look into another line of work. As long as you are qualified for anything, and it doesn't involve dealing with people.


Your thought process clearly shows you either don't work full time or don't fully understand how much you're really losing in wait time.
Here's a quick breakdown;

Let's say you take 100 rides/ week. And , let's say 80% of those riders take 3 minutes to come out. That's 240 minutes/week or 4hrs/week in 'wait time'. So, if you normally average $25/hr then those; (we'll call them) "late to the curb" riders are costing you $100/week, $400/month, $4800/year simply because they refuse to come out on time.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

IMMA DRIVER said:


> Your thought process clearly shows you either don't work full time or don't fully understand how much you're really losing in wait time.
> Here's a quick breakdown;
> 
> Let's say you take 100 rides/ week. And , let's say 80% of those riders take 3 minutes to come out. That's 240 minutes/week or 4hrs/week in 'wait time'. So, if you normally average $25/hr then those; (we'll call them) "late to the curb" riders are costing you $100/week, $400/month, $4800/year simply because they refuse to come out on time.


Absolutely!


----------



## Prawn Connery (Mar 26, 2020)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Gr*yft* is still charging the customer what it always has for a cancellation. The two dollar payout to the driver is just another one of Gr*yft*'s latest pay cuts. They call it "Gr*yft*" for a reason.


The $5 cancel was quite literally THE only thing I "liked" about Lyft.....at least until the time I tapped arrive maybe a half block before getting to pickup, the pax no-showed, and I was denied cancel fee (meaning $0) because of the "early arrive".

What a joke. It's like 26 taps per ride too. In 1992 that might have been expected but it's 2020. Arrive. Arrive. Did you really arrive? Yes I really arrived. Start ride. Really start ride. Yes I'm sure. Try to find out where the pax is going to mentally prepare for lanes. Get denied and only be shown some vague business name no one heard of. Drop off. Confirm drop-off.

The app user interface is so ****ing painful to use. The passive-aggressive threat-hints are extremely annoying. Every aspect about how they treat you and run their business is such a fail. Overall I guess I'm glad they're around just for the "competition" factor but man, they really deserve to go out of business.

Constant pickup requests from 20 minutes away in dense metropolitan cities where Uber's standard is 3-4.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Prawn Connery said:


> The $5 cancel was quite literally THE only thing I "liked" about Lyft.....at least until the time I tapped arrive maybe a half block before getting to pickup, the pax no-showed, and I was denied cancel fee (meaning $0) because of the "early arrive".


I have heard of that in some markets, but, I have pre-arrived and received my cancellation. I pre-arrive for the same reason that you do: to see where it is going. If I do not like the destination, I will cancel, Gr*yft*'s intense dislike for cancel-after-arrive be damned.



Prawn Connery said:


> be shown some vague business name no one heard of.


This is one thing that I always have hated about Gr*yft*. F*ub*a*r* has been showing more and more of this, as well. I get a pick-up point of "Northern Virginia Rehabilitation Centre". I do not live in Northern Virginia, I live in the District of Columbia. For this reason, I do not know where every little business in Northern Virginia is. I do, however, know the streets out there. Show me the street address and I might actually accept the ping. As Gr*yft* does show name and pickup point when it offers the ping, I can see if the only information that I am going to get is "Kim Van Nails" and decline it. I would accept far more pings if I could see the address.

Unlike most TNC drivers, I actually do know where I am going. I do not want to have to hug a GPS, especially during non-compensated travel to cover a ping, as I know better than the GPS. I also drive a cab, so my Jippy Yess is in my head. It is a better Jippy Yess than Wayze or Google Maps.

I hate it when this is all that I get as a destination, because now the choice of whether to follow or ignore the Jippy Yess is taken from me. I will follow the Jippy Yess if it is to my advantage (READ: pays better) despite my knowing a better way. If it is to my advantage to use the route that I know better, I do that. If I am getting an eighteen minute trip to Randy's Subs and Pizza, a place unfamiliar to me, I can not determine if the Jippy Yess or my route is better. If I knew the street address (something that the customer often does not know), I could decide immediately which would be better.. Yes, you could Google the place, but, apply Murphy's L:aw, here. One of the fastest and most efficient ways to turn every light green is when you want to look up something at a red light. This happens even in the District of Columbia, which is notorious for having th e light turn red at every block



Prawn Connery said:


> The app user interface is so @@@@ing painful to use.


Gr*yft*'s application always has been far more difficult to use than has F*ub*a*r*'s, Hail-O, MyTaxi or Curb. I do not do Fl*oor* Tr*ash*, *Gru*nge Cl*ub*, *Post*Gr*ates *or any of the Food Deliveries (I will not even do F*ub*a*r* Ch*eats*), so I do not kn ow if any of them are more difficult to use than Gr*yft*. Particullarly annoying is when you want to sign out of the application. F*ub*a*r* finally got the idea that when a driver is done, he is DONE. On Gr*yft* it is still a three step process.



Prawn Connery said:


> The passive-aggressive threat-hints are extremely annoying.


It is best for "the community"....................."community", _yeah, r-i-i-i-i-i-i-i-i-i-i-ggghhhhttttt_, if Gr*yft* were a "community", the drivers would have some say in how it is run. On a good day, Gr*yft* simply ignores the drivers. On a bad day, it actively strives to harm them.



Prawn Connery said:


> Constant pickup requests from 20 minutes away in dense metropolitan cities


The one that I hate is when that disembodied electronic female voice informs you:

"Lyft pick-up change, re-routing................"

In ninety-five per-cent of the cases, that is an automatic no-cover for me. I simply turn on F*ub*a*r* and run that until the Gr*yft* user cancels. F*ub*a*r* used to do something similar, but quietly discontinued it.

I once had a job taken from me when I was a block from covering it. Gr*yft *swapped in a Line that would have been too far had it been a regular Lyft. I stopped accepting Shared when they were still called "Line". I pulled to the kerb and could see the customer that Gr*yft* had taken from me. She waited a good five minutes for the swapped-in driver. Finally, I got a F*ub*a*r* ping and covered it. Another time, Gr*yft* took a 1,8 Prime Time from me and swapped in a base-rate Line that was too far and would have been even on 1,5 Regular Lyft
Prime Time. Of course, that was a no-cover, as well.


----------



## indytd (Aug 29, 2016)

Daisey77 said:


> There should be an option for driver not making progress towards me


Here's the thing. There could be any number of things that cause this. There might be a train track with a train passing and a driver might have to go around and start to head away from the rider. There might be a closed road, an accident in the road or any number of tings that causes a driver to have to take another route which causes the driver to head away from the rider. I always send a message to the rider letting them know what is going on. Some drivers don't because they are just trying their hardest to get to the rider.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Prawn Connery said:


> What a joke. It's like 26 taps per ride too


What I really love is, they design their app for 26 taps. Yet they send out threatening messages because we have too many Taps on our screen! Are they serious? Now they're monitoring how many Taps we have?











Another Uber Driver said:


> On a bad day, it actively strives to harm them.


YES!!!








indytd said:


> Here's the thing. There could be any number of things that cause this. There might be a train track with a train passing and a driver might have to go around and start to head away from the rider. There might be a closed road, an accident in the road or any number of tings that causes a driver to have to take another route which causes the driver to head away from the rider. I always send a message to the rider letting them know what is going on. Some drivers don't because they are just trying their hardest to get to the rider.


Oh I know. I once was at a concert venue. This concert venue was an absolute nightmare when Lyft took over the parking. They sent me a request a few blocks away. I figured it was a concert goer who just walked away from the main crowd. I called them and nope it wasn't. . . I explained the concert situation, the traffic, and gave him option to cancel and try to get someone closer TimeWise. He insisted he would wait. I'd get one block from him where traffic is actually clear and he cancels. I lost my power Zone and I didn't get paid a cancel fee because I fell outside the five minute window


----------



## indytd (Aug 29, 2016)

Daisey77 said:


> What I really love is, they design their app for 26 taps. Yet they send out threatening messages because we have too many Taps on our screen! Are they serious? Now they're monitoring how many Taps we have?
> View attachment 530663
> 
> 
> ...


If this was an Uber trip call them and let them know what happened. Many times they will pay you the cancel fee anyway. I've done this quite a bit lately and have gotten paid each and every time.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

indytd said:


> If this was an Uber trip call them and let them know what happened. Many times they will pay you the cancel fee anyway. I've done this quite a bit lately and have gotten paid each and every time.


Most of my problems are honestly with Lyft and there's no talking to them. Like seriously no communication whatsoever. My only option to speak with them is via messaging in the app but every time I submit a ticket, they just close it out. they don't respond


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> What I really love is, they design their app for 26 taps. Yet they send out threatening messages because we have too many Taps on our screen! Are they serious? Now they're monitoring how many Taps we have?
> View attachment 530663
> 
> 
> ...


I never noticed that. Is that a subtle attempt to discpurage drivers from using multiple apps?


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

NauticalWheeler said:


> I never noticed that. Is that a subtle attempt to discpurage drivers from using multiple apps?


I have no idea but they can kiss my ass. I'm convinced that the CEOs from both companies were picked on and bullied growing up. Hence the fact they're on such power trips


----------



## Denver Dick (Nov 2, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> I have no idea but they can kiss my ass. I'm convinced that the CEOs from both companies were picked on and bullied growing up. Hence the fact they're on such power trips


since dusting off the gryft app as of late..I am getting at least 2-3 warnings a day from them ...mostly about my community duty...LOL....my average uber fare is twice of what my Lyft fares are...they badger the crap out of me for priority rides or whatever...I refuse...Lyft can kiss my ass as well


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Denver Dick said:


> since dusting off the gryft app as of late..I am getting at least 2-3 warnings a day from them ...mostly about my community duty...LOL....my average uber fare is twice of what my Lyft fares are...they badger the crap out of me for priority rides or whatever...I refuse...Lyft can kiss my ass as well


What are priority rides? I Actually heard about them introducing this but I have not experienced any such thing in my app. Although, I also don't get any incentives or power zones or anything that would pay me more than the measly $0.64 a mile LOL yesterday I actually got my acceptance rate up from 9% to 25% and they still ain't happy! Sending me threatening messages about not accepting rides. All they know how to do is gripe piss and moan


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> What are priority rides? I Actually heard about them introducing this but I have not experienced any such thing in my app. Although, I also don't get any incentives or power zones or anything that would pay me more than the measly $0.64 a mile LOL yesterday I actually got my acceptance rate up from 9% to 25% and they still ain't happy! Sending me threatening messages about not accepting rides. All they know how to do is gripe piss and moan


Its a thing only in a handful of markets. A disgusting thing that, thankfully, is not in my market. You can basically steal requests that would've gone to other drivers by agreeing to accept even less of the fare than usual.


----------



## Denver Dick (Nov 2, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> What are priority rides? I Actually heard about them introducing this but I have not experienced any such thing in my app. Although, I also don't get any incentives or power zones or anything that would pay me more than the measly $0.64 a mile LOL yesterday I actually got my acceptance rate up from 9% to 25% and they still ain't happy! Sending me threatening messages about not accepting rides. All they know how to do is gripe piss and moan


thats where you agree to do rides for a net loss but they promise you longer rides and more pings..hard pass...but the suckers out there still do it...example i get on average 1-2 airport runs a day with gruber but havent had a single airport run with gryft in weeks because i refuse to drive for .51 cents a mile and .17 cents a min...which is what priority on gryft pays...its a scam


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

NauticalWheeler said:


> Its a thing only in a handful of markets. A disgusting thing that, thankfully, is not in my market. You can basically steal requests that would've gone to other drivers by agreeing to accept even less of the fare than usual.





Denver Dick said:


> thats where you agree to do rides for a net loss but they promise you longer rides and more pings..hard pass...but the suckers out there still do it...example i get on average 1-2 airport runs a day with gruber but havent had a single airport run with gryft in weeks because i refuse to drive for .51 cents a mile and .17 cents a min...which is what priority on gryft pays...its a scam


And they actually had the audacity to announce this feature at this point in time? In the middle of a pandemic, when everyone is struggling to get by, and business overall is down, they think hell let's just cut their pay by 20% and if drivers don't agree to it they won't get rides!? This is so disgusting on so many levels!! This is exploitation on a whole new level!!


----------



## Denver Dick (Nov 2, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> And they actually had the audacity to announce this feature at this point in time? In the middle of a pandemic, when everyone is struggling to get by, and business overall is down, they think hell let's just cut their pay by 20% and if drivers don't agree to it they won't get rides!? This is so disgusting on so many levels!! This is exploitation on a whole new level!!


i am surprised you havent seen it at the bottom of the app...it comes and goes...so supposedly they only let so many drivers at a time "activate" this rip off...if it wasnt so slow i would turn the lyft app off for good. At those priority rates you save more money by sitting on a couch at home


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Joe Saltucci said:


> This really isn't personal.....


Sure sounds personal. Obviously, you are right and everybody else is wrong. How long have you been driving for Über, Joe?

.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Denver Dick said:


> i am surprised you havent seen it at the bottom of the app...it comes and goes...so supposedly they only let so many drivers at a time "activate" this rip off...if it wasnt so slow i would turn the lyft app off for good. At those priority rates you save more money by sitting on a couch at home


I hardly Drive Lyft. I do maybe a couple of rides a week. Even though we don't look at it as an incentive, Lyft sure does and I am on their 0 incentive list LOL


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> I hardly Drive Lyft. I do maybe a couple of rides a week. Even though we don't look at it as an incentive, Lyft sure does and I am on their 0 incentive list LOL


It drives my friend in Austin crazy (Austin, TX is one of the test markets)


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

NauticalWheeler said:


> It drives my friend in Austin crazy (Austin, TX is one of the test markets)


Is he actually participating in it as in he agreed to do lower rates? I can't believe anyone is falling for this. It's really sad that Lyft chose to exploit the drivers in this manner during a worldwide pandemic


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> Is he actually participating in it as in he agreed to do lower rates? I can't believe anyone is falling for this. It's really sad that Lyft chose to exploit the drivers in this manner during a worldwide pandemic


I think he only does when he goes 30+ minutes without a request


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

KevinJohnson said:


> Yes. I absolutely did blame the OP for not being at the curb. And I will do it again
> 
> He said the driver was 2 minutes away and didn't go outside toes to curb. Customers completely at Fault.
> 
> The OP never said the car was moving away, he said the dot on his screen was moving away. This is the actual issue. Had he been outside he would have seen the car.


You are right.
I have used Uber 7 times including UberEats. 2 of times in the App, it said 2 mins away but Drivers had already arrived at pick up point.
3 times with UberX, the pickup location pin point was not exactly where I stood. I needed to move to pick up location.
I'm so sure that OP did rely too much on Technology and didn't check everything thoroughly.


----------



## UberPotomac (Oct 8, 2016)

jumeby said:


> Ordered an uber, got the message saying the driver was 3 minutes away. looked at the map on the app...showed the driver literally within about a 7 minute walking distance. Got ready, saw that it said the driver was now 2 minutes away. kept looking on the map in the app...driver never moved. After 7 minutes it still said the driver was 2 minutes away. Driver still never moved. Started taking screen captures at this point. Then it showed the driver moving...in the opposite direction. Now said the driver was 5 minutes away. 10 minutes had passed and the driver--who was originally 3 minutes away--was now 5 minutes away and 3 blocks further away. texted the driver and said "When do you expect to arrive?". Got no response.
> 
> Fast forward...15 minutes have passed and now the map shows the driver heading in my direction and that it was 2 minutes away. Then it shows the driver turning away from my location again and then driving much further away. Now it says the driver is 7 minutes away and he's making a bee-line away from my location. I cancel the ride, pissed off that since I didn't cancel it within 2 minutes I'm gonna be charged. As of me writing this I've been charged $20 for a ride that was supposed to be $16 and never showed up or even acknowledged my text. Trying to report this to Uber was a waste of time. Their instructions for contacting them lead me nowhere...none of the topics they list under "Help" fit my issue, there's no phone support or if there is it's damn near impossible to find (supposed to pick the topic and see IF it has phone support, which I can't do since they don't have my topic on their list).
> 
> ...


If they charge you , there is. Ride on record . Just follow the steps .


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

jumeby said:


> Ordered an uber, got the message saying the driver was 3 minutes away. looked at the map on the app...showed the driver literally within about a 7 minute walking distance. Got ready, saw that it said the driver was now 2 minutes away. kept looking on the map in the app...driver never moved. After 7 minutes it still said the driver was 2 minutes away. Driver still never moved. Started taking screen captures at this point. Then it showed the driver moving...in the opposite direction. Now said the driver was 5 minutes away. 10 minutes had passed and the driver--who was originally 3 minutes away--was now 5 minutes away and 3 blocks further away. texted the driver and said "When do you expect to arrive?". Got no response.
> 
> Fast forward...15 minutes have passed and now the map shows the driver heading in my direction and that it was 2 minutes away. Then it shows the driver turning away from my location again and then driving much further away. Now it says the driver is 7 minutes away and he's making a bee-line away from my location. I cancel the ride, pissed off that since I didn't cancel it within 2 minutes I'm gonna be charged. As of me writing this I've been charged $20 for a ride that was supposed to be $16 and never showed up or even acknowledged my text. Trying to report this to Uber was a waste of time. Their instructions for contacting them lead me nowhere...none of the topics they list under "Help" fit my issue, there's no phone support or if there is it's damn near impossible to find (supposed to pick the topic and see IF it has phone support, which I can't do since they don't have my topic on their list).
> 
> ...


Oh my goodness! What a terrible Uber driver you just had! I am so sorry on behalf of the other drivers. The vast majority of us are not like that! Make sure you get to the bottom of this and make sure that you report him! It's the weekend now but on monday there should be live representatives that you can speak to..


----------



## foreverct (May 4, 2020)

I think pax should be forced to give a standard greeting txt. It would be a somewhat pre made at the uber pax sign on process. Some thing like "hi my house has a big red door" or "I'm at the side door". So when a pax confirms a ride request immediately they are prompted to choose a greeting.
The driver will get this message when they are 2 minutes away or something.
Even more advanced the pax screen would show the message speech bubble connected to the green pin. Many pax have no idea that the green pin matters for making a clean pick up. If the communication with the driver is associated with the green pin, then that could facilitate communication.


----------



## RetiredArmyGuy (Dec 15, 2018)

jumeby said:


> Ordered an uber, got the message saying the driver was 3 minutes away. looked at the map on the app...showed the driver literally within about a 7 minute walking distance. Got ready, saw that it said the driver was now 2 minutes away. kept looking on the map in the app...driver never moved. After 7 minutes it still said the driver was 2 minutes away. Driver still never moved. Started taking screen captures at this point. Then it showed the driver moving...in the opposite direction. Now said the driver was 5 minutes away. 10 minutes had passed and the driver--who was originally 3 minutes away--was now 5 minutes away and 3 blocks further away. texted the driver and said "When do you expect to arrive?". Got no response.
> 
> Fast forward...15 minutes have passed and now the map shows the driver heading in my direction and that it was 2 minutes away. Then it shows the driver turning away from my location again and then driving much further away. Now it says the driver is 7 minutes away and he's making a bee-line away from my location. I cancel the ride, pissed off that since I didn't cancel it within 2 minutes I'm gonna be charged. As of me writing this I've been charged $20 for a ride that was supposed to be $16 and never showed up or even acknowledged my text. Trying to report this to Uber was a waste of time. Their instructions for contacting them lead me nowhere...none of the topics they list under "Help" fit my issue, there's no phone support or if there is it's damn near impossible to find (supposed to pick the topic and see IF it has phone support, which I can't do since they don't have my topic on their list).
> 
> ...


Welcome to the digital world.


----------



## Merc49 (Apr 30, 2019)

You'll never see a "driver not making progress to me" on uber. It would be the end of rider didnt show up fees for drivers. Everyone would expect the driver to wait like their own personal chauffeur for 10,20,30, minutes until they're ready to depart the location. I especially like the people that wait 3 minutes and go outside to tell you they'll be out in a few minutes. Or "can you wait till i finish my beer".


----------



## Kilroy4303 (Jul 31, 2020)

Joe Saltucci said:


> Nonsense.
> It was 28 degrees and snowing here yesterday. No one needs to be waiting outside.
> Quit blaming customers for driver and/or app failures.


I have to agree with this. I am a driver and when I get to the pick up , I send the Text "I have arrived". If I get no reply in a minute or two, I send another text asking if they still need a ride. If I get no answer at all. . I will cancel after the timer runs out so I get a cancelation fee. If I do get an answer I don't mind waiting for a few extra minutes.

Part of our job is customer service. Now that being said. . . this doesn't mean being walked on or disrespected, that ends a ride or earns a cancelation immediately.

Also there are times that the customer should stay inside and wait for the uber to get there. Bad weather being the main exception.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

UberTrent9 said:


> 2 minutes waiting while they "get their jacket, put it on/etc." ISN'T standing toes to the curb, is it? You call for a ride WHEN YOU'RE READY TO GO. Not when you're locking up, not when you're taking a s#:%, not when you're chatting with your friends for a half an hour, WHEN YOU'RE STANDING TOES TO THE CURB, READY TO GO.
> 
> Drivers shouldn't have to wait & wait & wait for pax. Oh, and if pax think that by leaving an anchor in the car somehow translates to me waiting for them, while they go back inside & waste another 10 minutes while they decide when they're actually coming out, I just leave whatever on the curb, drive off & cancel ride.
> 
> ...


How do you cancel AND one star?

Asking for a friend...


----------



## jim8115 (Dec 14, 2019)

Prob another rider that cant put the correct P/U address in................Happens all the time. rider:Where are you? Me: I am at 915 main street, the pickup location. Rider: No i am at 815 main st. I will sit at 915 till i can collect no-show fee


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

jim8115 said:


> Prob another rider that cant put the correct P/U address in................Happens all the time. rider:Where are you? Me: I am at 915 main street, the pickup location. Rider: No i am at 815 main st. I will sit at 915 till i can collect no-show fee


You mean, like this? I must admit, i felt a little anxiety that i might be picking up the real JC


----------

